# Sundown At Seaside NJ Zombie Crawl - Feb 26 2011



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
Just got this from a friend:

Sundown At Seaside NJ Zombie Crawl
Saturday Feb 26th 2011 @ 6:00pm

Spawning Point
5 Ortley Plaza
Ortley Beach NJ

End Point
Beachcomber Bar
100 Ocean Terrace Seaside Heights NJ

Party will continue at the Beachcomber Bar

Over 8 bands with live music
Meet the cast of Upcoming film
Blood Lodge

Door charge at bar: 20 for Humans, 15 for Zombies
Living and Dead both require IDS - 21 to get into Bar

Contact [email protected] for details

see attachment for more info


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

IMPORTANT ********** IMPORTANT ************ IMPORTANT **********

The starting point (stiil at 6:00pm) has changed to the northern most point on the Seaside boardwalk then moving down to the Beachcomber bar. Pass it on.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What? No Snooki or Paul D or a stop at Karma?!?



Just kidding. Sadly, it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw Seaside Heights. That name used to remind me of Richie Sambora of Bon Jovi, now it's those Jersey Shore doofuses.


----------

